# Please look at this pic of this kitten - bad breeding????



## MichelleKitti (Oct 8, 2010)

The eyes seem to be both "playing" away and I am just wondering if this is down to bad breeding? The advert is on Preloved and the kittens are being sold for £250 from a breeder in the Salford, Manchester area. The parents are Silver BSH and Lilac BSH.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I wouldn't like to say for certain but i have a hunch there is likely nothing wrong with the kitten's eyes. S/he is extremely young; the eyes are still completely blue with no trace of any colour developing so at that sort of age their sight/focus, etc, is still still developing.

I have photos on my pc of several kittens of a similar age and when I looked at them on the pc after taking, was a bit horrifed to see they looked definitely not right in the eyes department lol, just like the kitten you've pictured. There was actually nothing wrong with my kittens' eyes and to this day, as mature adults, they def have eyeballs which look in the right direction and at the same time


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Found one of the photos. As you can see, eyes appear decidedly odd  She's now a mature adult cat, living with a friend, and has quite normal eyes/sight.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Does seem cheap for a BSH... are both parents papered?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gorgeous pics skinner! 
I actually cant see anything with the kittens? The 'eye' thing, yes can look awful!! IT takes while for eyes to be focused, IVe taken some pics that Ive refused to put up or show anyone as they look so cross eyed!

However *NO* good british shorthair breeder sels at £250 with no vacs / paperwork / etc

one or both, of the parents could be a cross! could be brother & sister, mum & son, non papered as the parents have PKD, You just dont know! Why chance it for £100??

so Id pass them up!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> gorgeous pics skinner!
> I actually cant see anything with the kittens?


I think with both kittens - mine and the kitten from the ad - the eyes look odd as they're pointing in different directions  But as you say, they just can't always focus the eyes together at that sort of age.

Yes, bit of an odd colour mating to do, a silver x lilac unless the breeder is focung - excuse the pun  - on attempting to breed unusual coloured smokes and silver tabbies.


----------



## MichelleKitti (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh thanks for clearing that up for me... I was just very alarmed when I saw this picture (I was looking for a new cat scratching post)... My BSH was 4 wks old when she came to me as an orphan - I dont intend to breed her and never would as I dont know her history and I dont agree with breeding - she is my pet and couldnt get past the mating part lol lol  She is my baby after all.

I had to bottle feed her for a few months and did mimic the licking/cleaning a mum cat does with a damp wet wipe, also a little heat pad for kittens in her bed... She now follows me everywhere, always talking to me and sleeps at the side of me in bed... Either at the side of my head, under the blanket or pressed up against me... purring away. She is extremely vocal "Chirups alot at me" Ive been told this is normal for Siamese cats to do? is it for BSH?

My Tiger Lilly is now 6mths old.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gskinner123 said:


> I think with both kittens - mine and the kitten from the ad - the eyes look odd as they're pointing in different directions  But as you say, they just can't always focus the eyes together at that sort of age.
> 
> Yes, bit of an odd colour mating to do, a silver x lilac unless the breeder is focung - excuse the pun  - on attempting to breed unusual coloured smokes and silver tabbies.


here you go 










lol, but it does take a good old while for the eyes to focus 

IVe not heard of that mating before, but then the people are selling them at 8weeks old as 'silver spotted'


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

MichelleKitti said:


> Oh thanks for clearing that up for me... I was just very alarmed when I saw this picture (I was looking for a new cat scratching post)... My BSH was 4 wks old when she came to me as an orphan - I dont intend to breed her and never would as I dont know her history and I dont agree with breeding - she is my pet and couldnt get past the mating part lol lol  She is my baby after all.
> 
> I had to bottle feed her for a few months and did mimic the licking/cleaning a mum cat does with a damp wet wipe, also a little heat pad for kittens in her bed... She now follows me everywhere, always talking to me and sleeps at the side of me in bed... Either at the side of my head, under the blanket or pressed up against me... purring away. She is extremely vocal "Chirups alot at me" Ive been told this is normal for Siamese cats to do? is it for BSH?
> 
> My Tiger Lilly is now 6mths old.


Id need to see a better pic, but she doesnt look british shorthair? how comes you got her at 4weeks? what happened? 

No my british make weird noises and awful sounds! no meowing chirups! so high pitch! all cats are different, IVE got highly loud ragdolls yet some people say theirs dont make noise, all mine follow me everywhere so cute


----------



## MichelleKitti (Oct 8, 2010)

Tiger Lilly as a baby, had her only a day when this pic was taken...


----------



## MichelleKitti (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh ok... lol... Like I said she was an orphan her mum died... I foster animals and I grew attached to her so I kept her. I know the stud name of her father so I know she was a definate BSH as the background of the breeder was looked into to make sure is wasnt a crutely case.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

MichelleKitti said:


> Oh ok... lol... Like I said she was an orphan her mum died... I foster animals and I grew attached to her so I kept her. I know the stud name of her father so I know she was a definate BSH as the background of the breeder was looked into to make sure is wasnt a crutely case.


oh thats awful was she the only kitten? I bet she thinks you are her mum


----------



## MichelleKitti (Oct 8, 2010)

A few more pics, I am friends with a few BSH breeders on Facebook and they have commented on what a gorgeous BSH silver spotted Tiger Lilly is??? So I find your comment a shock tbh but I dont mind I love her she is an amazing little cat....


----------



## MichelleKitti (Oct 8, 2010)

No the rest went to other foster homes..... I think there were 4 altogether, they lost some kittens due to resources and not enough volunteers but I wont get into poliitcal issues


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

MichelleKitti said:


> A few more pics, I am friends with a few BSH breeders on Facebook and they have commented on what a gorgeous BSH silver spotted Tiger Lilly is??? So I find your comment a shock tbh but I dont mind I love her she is an amazing little cat....


lol sorry, she might be I cant see from the pics! Doesnt matter as long as she is your baby 
(she actually reminds me more of a bengal...  )


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

She is gorgeous but my thoughts were like Taylorbaby's in that I thought she had more of a Bengal look about her but whatever she is beautiful and your darling. Well done for bringing her through!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww I'm so in love with that pic! The eyes just make them cuter


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

missye87 said:


> Awww I'm so in love with that pic! The eyes just make them cuter


hahaha his sitting on my chest  used to crawl out of the birthing box up my arms lol :lol: doesnt do it anymore thank god! :blink:


----------



## Riobelle (Jun 3, 2010)

Aw gorgeous  xxx


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> hahaha his sitting on my chest  used to crawl out of the birthing box up my arms lol :lol: doesnt do it anymore thank god! :blink:


Aww little baby! I just want to give him huge snugs!  Franklin, our MC that passed away used to climb up peoples legs if there was chicken about - and he weighed in at nearly two stone!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

missye87 said:


> Aww little baby! I just want to give him huge snugs!  Franklin, our MC that passed away used to climb up peoples legs if there was chicken about - and he weighed in at nearly two stone!!


ooo blimey!!!!  :blink:


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> ooo blimey!!!!  :blink:


 is pretty much what people looked like when he did it


----------



## michelleandjohn (Apr 18, 2011)

Very cute cat  don't know much about BSH but she looks a lot like my Bengal Luna she is silver too.

The kittens look so cute with the weird eye thing!! Im learning much off this forum didn't realise that could happen to kittens eyes.very interesting

Xxx


----------

